# One tiel or two??



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

OK, I know that most people advocate having at least two tiels so they will be buddies, etc. But I'm just still debating on whether or not I truly want two. I had one tiel before and then later one senegal and both times the birds seemed happy with just me and me happy with just that one bird. I know most people on here have at least two, sometimes 10!, and most seem to be breeders but my question is what if I only want one? (At least for now.) If I spend a lot of time with her, can't both of us be happy without another tiel?? Anybody out here only have one and things work out well that way? I guess I'm just having a lot of trouble trying to decide on one or two tiels. Most people seem to suggest two but I'm just not sure if I want two. I think I'd rather spend time with and bond with one. What if they bond only to each other? What if they hate each other and I have to keep separate all the time? I guess I just want to know does ANYONE recommend only one and happy that way??


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

It sounds like you already have your mind made up! I think for right now at least, one tiel sounds like your ideal number. I have only one tiel, and he does fine with some toys in his cage while I am at work. I do take him out whenever I am home though. Think of it this way. If you get another tiel right now when you are so undecided, you might regret it and want only your ONE again. But if you wait until you are absolutely sure you want a second tiel, you AND your first tiel will be much happier! Plus, two would mean double the food, double the time, and double the cleanup. I think you should spoil your one tiel for right now!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, Panda!! Yeah, I think I do mostly have my mind made up. I've been so back and forth with the idea of two - especially since everyone seems to recommend more than one. But I'm scared like you mentioned that if I get two I might regret it. I do like you say - lotsa toys and treats when at work and lotsa love and attention and outta the cage when I'm home, which is a lot more on weekends. Thanks - you make me feel better in that you have one and you're both happy and that when I'm SURE I want two both me and my tiel will be happier! That makes me feel better that I should wait until I'm sure and I know I want two. And that I can just love and spoil my one in the meantime!! So thank you for making me feel better!!!


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

I know how you feel! I went back and forth for a little too, right before I got Frankie. But really, we both couldn't be happier, especially him since he's the spoiled rotten one! Right now he's having problems sharing MY apple with me! But anyways, I think one is a great place for you both right now, and who knows later on down the road. Sometimes all you need is a little reassurance that you're doing right by your tiel!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL...THAT definitely makes me feel better! I thought I was the only one wrestling with the idea of one or two. I think that's what makes me feel so bad - because even though I HAD been wondering if I should get another and maybe (maybe!) breed, a large part of me didn't really want two right now...maybe later but not quite yet. But everyone keeps saying they're social/flock animals and would be happier with another tiel, etc. So I felt terribly guilty if I don't get another, you know? So now I feel better knowing if I try, I CAN be enough for my tiel. And, like you said, maybe later...but right now I'll enjoy spoiling just her! Besides, you're right - if one's having problems sharing an apple with you, imagine sharing with two!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i thik if you happy with one leave it at that, i am happy with jojo, i dont think i will ever get another tiel, as much as i love birds tiles seem to be the only oe who get an attitude one eveyr ow ad then ad you cant go near them, my love bird chews me but thats what they do ad traiig to stop it is goging well, budgies never bite well allmost never, i just dont think tiles are for me, all tho i do sometimes look at jojo and want one more


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just my opinion but if you and your bird are both happy with just one tiel then I don't see what the problem would be. To me if you have to really debate the issue then I would definitely say stick with just the one. There's no reason why having just one bird can't work for you. I'm in a position where I can afford 10 tiels both financially and time wise. I also enjoy it very much but it isn't something that I would suggest for everyone. The important thing is what works best for your bird and you.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

1 tile for me is defiatly eough , right ow i have troy (big rabbit) o my bed ad had to cover jojo up as he was hissi at him lol, so i thik jojo is a oe person bird doest like other aimals


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

While I respect the opinions of others and mean no disrespect to them. There are plenty of animals kept as pets that are pack/flock/herd animals that we don't keep in multiple numbers. Dogs are a great example and all it takes is a little work to keep them happy when you aren't around. I don't think there is any reason for you to get another bird if you don't feel you really want to. Jojo has you and seems like a happy only tiel. When we had rabbits our birds never got along with them. LOL But they love the dogs.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

my typing is awful, my n needs hitting so i miss it when i type,

i think with pets its each to there own, some animals like other some come round to it others don't, i suppose it depends on the animal, all your pets sound lovely  i have 3 rabbits outside but they come in doors for cuddles 

i suppose it depends on the bird as to if some one gets more than one


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

That is very, very true.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, thank you very much, Elijah and Aidan - I very much appreciate your advice. It's been a back-and-forth decision already, and I felt guilty since most people recommend two. I think you're right tho - if I'm unsure, I need to get one when I'm definitely sure. Till then, I'll spoil and love my ONE tiel! 

PS I know what you mean about dogs - I have 5 (and 2 cats) - and I always tell my mom and sisters (who have one) that they'd like a friend and they argue with me that they're content being an only-dog and wouldn't like the competition!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I kept my first budgie Blinkie single for over a year. For about 6 months of that year i was going back and forth about whether or not i should get him a buddy. I know that all the reasons i had for not getting a buddy turned out to be pointless worries and they were usually selfish reasons too. Yes, it is great to be a birds one and only.  And yes, it is TERRIFYING to think they'll bond more to anything other than you. That was the biggest worry for me. I remember when i first introduced Ozzie i almost cried when Blinkie ran over and started head bopping and singing excitedly because i thought he'd never want to be with me again. But 5 mins later he wanted me to join in his game. He'd run from Ozzie to me and would sing to both of us. Now, after 2.5yrs and 6 more birds :lol: Blinkie still does the things that were and are special to me. He gives me a good night kissy every night and yells "KISSY KISS" if he thinks i've forgotten, he talks, he rolls around on me if i wear satin pyjamas and he comes over to sit on my shoulder and have a chat. He's still my Blinkie. But now, when i leave the house i know he's got friends to play with. I know he'll spend the whole day playing and being close to his buddies rather than half heartedly playing with toys and eating only to almost explode with joy when he finally sees that i've come home (which he still does sometimes). I get to see him interacting with other birds in ways that i just can't play with him. I think it's healthy and i don't think i would ever want to keep just one bird again.

The point of this post isn't to make you feel bad for not wanting a second tiel, but i think it's good to think properly about your reasons. I would think that 9/10 times the actual thing stopping people adding to their flock isn't the extra food, space or time, but the fear of losing a bond with a great friend. Like any true friendship, it takes more than an extra group member to break it up.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, Bea - I agree, I think it's mostly selfish reasons! I'm just still not completely bonded to my girl yet (she still won't let me scritch or touch her at all tho I can hold her in my lap or shoulder). So I guess I want to strengthen my bond with her first and foremost rather than risk losing it completely. I do think it's cute to watch them together but I also worry if I'll have enough time to spend with two (especially in QT). I'm so used to spending time with one, I worry if I'll be able to give enough quality time to two. And if they both didn't care for any cuddling or scritches and preferred each other, I worry that I won't want to spend time with them since they don't want to with me. Does any of this make sense? I think eventually I would like to get another. But right now, I think since I'm still unsure of what I want and still trying to bond more with Kiki that I'll wait for the time being. But you guys will be the first to know when I do!  Thanks again!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

it's a hard decision.....i was concerned about that when Mikey got Belle...that Chico would go ooooooooo forget humans....but i knew for us....it was the best thing to do as Mikey is at work around 9 hours a day and once im back i will be too....he is 100 times happier but still is a daddy's boy....so now i have no qualms about increasing the tiel population as long as i have the time....i understand that u want to create more of a bond with Kiki and also that you shouldn't do something ur not sure about...but i definately would consider it in the future.....it really is a wonderful experience....especially if u get a handreared baby.....he/she will attach almost instantly and let u scratch him/her (as a general rule tho there is always one that stops u from saying always) and Kiki will also learn from him/her as well as being happy having a tiel buddy...anyway just some thoughts on the topic...


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, Kim - I think you're right. Right now, I think I'm going to wait a bit but maybe around Christmas, I will look into getting another one. I figure that will give me a couple more months with Kiki...and then I can get myself a Christmas present! Well, and for Kiki, too! I do like how tiels act around each other and think they would be fun to watch. Hopefully, like you said, I'll get a sweet one from the start.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

What a great Christmas present for yourself! And it'll give you a little more time with your Kiki. Not too much time though, Christams is only about 10 weeks away!!!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL...I know - me being selfish again! Teehee! That's what I was thinking. It gives me more time, plus I'll be getting a new cage around then, also (per the suggestion to move both to new cage so no territorial issues). I know - can you believe it is just around the corner??


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

I prepare for Christmas all year round though, I have most of my presents bought already and some wrapped. Christmas is the busiest time at my job so I need to get stuff done super early! I'll have Frankie to keep me company this Christmas while my boyfriend is working (he's a deputy sheriff)!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Of course you can still be happy with just you and your 'tiel. But in the end, it's your decision no one elses.

I know you're leaving it for now, so you're obviously doing what you think is best and what you think you should do. 

I only have 7 'tiels and to be honest, the cleaning and feeding/buying food is no different to having a few 'tiels. If you can afford it then there's no reason at all why you shouldn't get another when you think it's the right time to add another.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I initially didn't want more than one tiel for all the usual reasons - I didn't think he'd bond to me as well, and I was worried he'd forget about me in favour of another bird.

My parents broke Quinn's quarantine while I was out and put them together, so they're together now and have been for a few days. I wasn't very happy about it because of Quinn's background, but they both seem fine so my fingers are crossed. I left them together because according to the avian vet there was nothing they could give each other that they hadn't already been exposed to over the two days my parents had them together.

Harley's just as much of a cuddler as he ever was and still prefers my company to Quinn's. Quinn's become noticeably more confident and less bitey since he's been with Harley. It was a really bad thing they were put together after only 20 days, but there haven't been any negative consequences in terms of my bond with Harley.

I'm even getting a third tiel, so I definitely don't regret having gotten a second.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, Solace and Rouille! I've been thinking more the last day about getting another. The cage I'm getting is actually pretty huge and one that one of you guys on here recommended, so it would be perfect for TWO!  So I was thinking of getting another in December...unless something happens before then! But I'm not getting the cage till December so I thought first of month new bird and QT, then move both to new cage together as was suggested in a previous post by someone. So I listen to you guys' advice more than you know!  But I am starting to think maybe two...but I do agree with you also that it's my decision and something I should be comfortable and sure of so I DON'T regret it so I'm waiting a bit to make sure me - and Kiki - are ready. Thanks, everyone, for all your wonderful advice!!

PS Panda, at least you have Frankie while your BF is busy working...Christmas is too lonely and our pets make sure we're never alone!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

If you decide to get one for now, it may be hard in the future to put another one with the tiel you got first because the first tiel will have all of his special places and most of all if he was really bonded to you he wouldn't accept another bird being with you more than likely. But if you are with one tiel for most of the day then they will probably be alright but if in the future you can't be with them as much as you did then they might get lonely so then another tiel might be the only option.  But if you got 2 in the first place they can still easily bond with you but they will have each other's company when your not there. Whatever your choice is it will have it's own advantages, wheather it's 1 or 2 'tiels!  Good Luck!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL...thanks, Sophia! I didn't think like you said but I agree - either one or two would have its advantages.  I have one now (that I've had for nearly 5 mos) but was debating on another. Sometimes I want just one...and sometimes I want another! Argh, the decisions, decisions!! :wacko: I spend a little bit of time with her in the am, and she's out with me as soon as I get home till she goes to bed (whether it's on me, on one of her gyms, or in the shower). But she's still not completely bonded to me (still no scritches) though she seems to get closer to me every day. I've only before ever had one at a time. I just sometimes think I would rather lavish all my love and attention on one tiel...and then sometimes I would like to watch her with another and lavish two. I go back and forth so much! I think I will wait until I'm SURE I want two as everyone suggested. I will see how I feel in December...good time to buy myself and Kiki a Christmas present!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Sophia said:


> If you decide to get one for now, it may be hard in the future to put another one with the tiel you got first because the first tiel will have all of his special places and most of all if he was really bonded to you he wouldn't accept another bird being with you



That's true, Harley doesn't like me paying attention to Quinn. The flip side is that Quinn has stopped biting me since he's started seeing me interact with Harley. Harl's so trusting that I think it's made Quinn realise I'm not dangerous.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm glad you took my advice about the cage....it really made a big difference for me in the two being happy in the same cage.....i don't think its too much of a big deal personally about the jealousy the older bird has,....providing you don't show her less attention and she gets her special time its just one of those things even birds have to deal with!! i highly reccommend getting 2....as i've mentioned....and i think you're doing the right thing waiting till christmas as u get extra time to bond with kiki and a great present for you both...even if kiki doesnt agree straight away!!  i look forward to our present of new tiel pics!!!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, Rouille and Kimmi! I go back and forth so much, I just can't decide! One minute, I really want two...and the next I prefer just Kiki...it's driving me carrrrazy!!  I think in the end, I will most likely get another. But since I'm not getting the new cage till December, I thought that would be ideal to spend more time bonding with Kiki and after QT, being able to move both in the new cage together so no territorial issues. Unfortunately, I've been checking and there are NO breeders within 3 hours that I can find. I originally got mine from a pet store here in Albany, which takes some from he says two different breeders. He keeps some in the front and the others in the back of the store. So if I get from the same breeder, I don't have to QT, right? But then how do I prevent breeding if the new one is a male? See - I have so many q's and what-ifs and what-to-dos!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't give you any unbiased advice on whether you should have one or two because I have 17. So I guess that I have MBS? Multiple bird syndrom. Sometimes when my Mom doesn't answer the phone she says it's because she has COL (cat on lap). My Dad on the other hand suffers from CRS (can't remember s#@&)Most breeders will have more than one pair so if you can convince the pet store that you need the information from the breeder they will probably either get it for you or give you her contact info. Here in Washington it's the law that people have to have detailed information about where the bird came from. Even if they got it at a pet store.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL...thanks for the much-needed laugh, Sue! You are so crazy!  Thanks for the information - I did not know that!


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

I have just one tiel, I don't plan on more, especially since Echo doesn't treat other birds well. We had a budgie we'd brought in from the aviary as he had a vitamin deficiency and I wanted to make sure he was eating his veggies, and Echo tortured the poor thing continually, he kept trying to outright attack it. Wouldn't want to see what he'd do to another tiel. Plus Echo is given total freedom around the house as being only one bird we always know where he is, having two just complicates things LOL.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yvw.....it was an easy decision with Angel to get another but alot harder for me to deal with Mikey getting Belle as Chico was my baby....it is such an individual decision....i have MBS is a huge way tho....so its easy for me....when u "ready" whether u've decided or not......one will pop up and u wont be able to resist!! i believe we are chosen by our birds not the other way round!!!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chico totally chose me...from the moment he saw me he kept looking at me , he came to the front of the cage and watched me then went back to the perch so i went and got him out as i know the owners well and he walked right up sat on my shoulder and looked at me some more. Kim was a big help in trying to keep me from buying him (yeah right) and the rest as we say is history
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

bigmikey36 said:


> Kim was a big help in trying to keep me from buying him (yeah right) and the rest as we say is history
> Mikey


If i remember correctly i said....im not saying anything....no way....ur not blaming me for getting him  the truth is mikey just wanted me to agree but i know how it would go.....kim made me get him!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I can't give you any unbiased advice on whether you should have one or two because I have 17. So I guess that I have MBS? Multiple bird syndrom. Sometimes when my Mom doesn't answer the phone she says it's because she has COL (cat on lap). My Dad on the other hand suffers from CRS (can't remember s#@&)Most breeders will have more than one pair so if you can convince the pet store that you need the information from the breeder they will probably either get it for you or give you her contact info. Here in Washington it's the law that people have to have detailed information about where the bird came from. Even if they got it at a pet store.


LMAO. You're hilarious.. that made me really giggle.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol, I guess a lot of us have Multiple Bird Syndrome on here, once you got one you can't resist more!  But a cockatiel and a budgie make enough mess for me!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I know, it is toooooo hard to fall in love with birds and want MORE!!  I was thinking all weekend about this - but I was leaning more toward a Meyers than another tiel. But mine is so different from the other birds I had and the ones you guys talk about - she is not friendly at all. She's content sitting on my shoulder SOMETIMES but more often that not, she'd rather be on her favorite gym. Yesterday, I had her cage door open all day and not ONE time did she walk to the front wanting out - not even to her fave gym. She's definitely not a hands-on bird, which I really want. And she's awfully timid - even when I bought her, another bird had been picking on her and pulled her tail feathers out. She stayed huddled in the corner even then and still does sometimes. When I first come home, I go straight to her and open her cage door - she hisses and cowers...every single time. Then I leave it open and walk away and when I come back, she's perched at the opening ready to come out to me then. So I want another bird just to have that strong bond I had before. Now I worry if I get another tiel or house them together if she'll still be so timid and scared or get picked on. You know? 

I agree though - sometimes a bird just picks YOU...we shall see!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, I definitely think that a bird picks you, there's just something about the way they look at you and you just say 'they are the one!'


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know - sometimes I'll go somewhere and they'll all look at you and I think I want that one and that one and that one...! LOL But I understand when they're really special and it's meant to be, they pick you.


----------

